# Chat > Ερωτήσεις >  Ταχύτητα / Πολιτική

## artivision

Καλημέρα σας. Υπάρχει κάλυψη σε Βέλο (Βόχα) Κορινθίας 20002; Επιπλέον ποια είναι η πολιτική αν κάποιος θέλει να μοιραστεί το ADSL/VDSL του, υπάρχει αντίστοιχη προσφορά από άλλους ώστε να αυξηθεί η συνολική ταχύτητα; Μπορεί κάποιος να πληρώσει ένα ποσό μικρότερο από αυτό που ζητούν οι πάροχοι ώστε να του διατεθεί πρόσβαση στο διαδίκτυο;

----------


## geolos

Βέλο δεν υπάρχει τίποτε. Διαθεσιμότητα ασύρματου δικτύου μπορείς να δεις από
http://bgpmap.geolos.com
Ίσως να μπορέσεις να πέσεις σε κάποιον από Κόρινθο/Κιάτο...δες πρώτα εάν έχεις οπτική.

Για ADSL/VDSL έρχεσαι σε επαφή με κάποιον αφότου πρώτα συνδεθείς στο δίκτυο και εφοσων και η απέναντι πλευρά που θα σε τροφοδοτεί είναι και αυτός στο ασύρματο ...

Sent from my MI 8 using Tapatalk

----------

